# Need info on date code for NOS Mitsuboshi Comp III tires off a King Sting



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Mar 1, 2015)

I traded for a King Sting and it has NOS Comp III tires.
They're too nice to ride on, but I'd like to know how to date
these before I sell them.  I'm pretty sure they're 1st gen.
Tires have 5 crossed circles, preceded by an 8 (3rd pic).
Thanks,
jd


----------



## jayrev67 (Mar 1, 2015)

LIFE OF SCHWINN said:


> I traded for a King Sting and it has NOS Comp III tires.
> They're too nice to ride on, but I'd like to know how to date
> these before I sell them.  I'm pretty sure they're 1st gen.
> Tires have 5 crossed circles, preceded by an 8 (3rd pic).
> ...





Comps are dated by label color. And, CompIII Yellow Label were 81-83. That is about as close as you are going to get with dating. If you sell them as 81-83 Yellow Label Comp III's you will not get any arguments from buyers. 

Hope this helps.

Jay


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks,
I knew the yellow was 1st, but didn't know the years?
Hoping to selling locally, but if not, they'll go up with some 
other stuff on the f/s forum here.
jd


----------

